# Super-DMZ rx 2.0 profile



## heavyiron (Jul 8, 2012)

*Super-DMZ rx** 2.0* is an over the counter legal product that contains 10mg of Methylstenbolone and 10mg of Dimethazine per capsule. *Dimethazine *is two steroid molecules bound together by a nitrogen atom. Upon ingestion, stomach acid separates the two steroid molecules that closely resemble methyldrostanolone (Superdrol). *Methylstenbolone* shares similar characteristics of Superdrol and M1T and would be considered just as strong as either of these more well-known compounds. Therefore Super DMZ 2.0 contains two very strong compounds that will rival almost any designer or traditional steroid on the market today in terms of strength, power and lean body mass gains.

Dimethazine was a prescribed steroid at one time therefore we have human trials in which this steroid was used. This medication has been around since 1962 when it was presented in the literature. Early on it was sold under the Roxilon brand name. Dimethazine is basically an oral Masterone (drostanolone propionate). Published reports indicate that Dimethazine possesses an androgenic rating of 96 and an anabolic rating of 210. Furthermore it seems to possess little to no estrogenic or progestational activity. One of the reasons I feel this is not identical to Superdrol is because Superdrol has a different androgenic/anabolic rating of 20/400 respectively. However Dimethazine is a strong steroid on its own. The addition of Methylstenbolone makes Super DMZ rx 2.0 an even stronger designer steroid.

Methylstenbolone possesses an androgenic rating of 170 and a whopping anabolic rating of 660. Research dating back to the mid 1960's proves that Methylstenbolone has a greater muscle building effect than Anadrol or Dianabol. Methylstenbolone is an active and orally-bioavailable DHT-derived compound that resists metabolic breakdown. As a result, Methylstenbolone has a long acting pharmacokinetic profile and exceptional potency. It does not aromatize into any estrogenic compound and has no affinity for the progesterone receptor, so estrogen and progesterone receptor mediated side effects are unlikely.

Dimethazine is an oral c-17alpha alkylated steroid that is liver toxic to a degree. Note that in studies administering 20mg daily to female patients for 45-95 days, dimethazine was shown to induce modest to moderate bilirubinemia (excess bilirubin in the blood, indicative of hepatic stress) in close to 50% of patients. Approximately 25% of the patients noticed substantial increases inserum transaminases. These results suggest this steroid has some hepatoxicity and should therefore be limited to shorter durations of use. Methylstenbolone is also known for hepatoxicity so care must be taken when using Super DMZ rx 2.0.








Super DMZ 2.0 is a very potent oral steroid that should illicit solid gains in lean body mass with little water or fat gain depending on nutritional intake. Most users can tolerate between 20-40 mg (1-2 capsules) daily for 4-6 weeks however more adventuresome users may use up to 60mg (3 capsules) daily for shorter durations like 2-3 weeks. What's most striking about this designer steroid is how rapid and dry LBM gains can be achieved in such a short time frame. SDMZ 2.0 reminds me of a faster acting, dryer, high dosed Dianabol or Anadrol. However SDMZ rx 2.0 is much stronger mg for mg than Dianabol or Anadrol. Users of SDMZ 2.0 can expect to add 10-15lbs of lean body mass in about 4 weeks of administration with proper diet and training. Super DMZ rx 2.0 is a very strong, clean designer steroid that can be used to increase lean mass, strength and power with little to no water retention in short periods of time.

*Lipid and Organ Support*

Because of the liver toxicity of Super DMZ rx 2.0 I strongly recommend using liver supporting supplements such as IronMagLabs Bodybuilding Supplements & Prohormones: Advanced Cycle Support and/or Liv 52 before and during administration of this designer steroid. Proper hydration is also recommended to lower stress on organs. Alcohol and other liver stressing medications like acetaminophen should be avoided during Super DMZ 2.0 administration. Oral steroids often times negatively affect lipids therefore lipid supporting supplements should also be employed such as omega 3 fish oils, fiber and plant sterols. High blood pressure is another concern so that should be monitored regularly. Consult your health care professional before using any dietary supplements.

*Post Cycle Therapy*

Since Super DMZ rx 2.0 will cause interruption of the Hypothalamic-Pituitary-TesticularAxis, post cycle therapy is strongly recommended. Bulbine natalensis or ProLensis is an amazing over the counter testosterone recovery supplement. It stimulates the production of GNRH and also increases cholesterol in the testes. Prolensis causes production of LH, which in turn signals the testis to produce testosterone. Evidence shows that ProLensis can stimulate LH 169% compared to study controls. Research further shows Testosterone is boosted a whopping 347%! This natural compound is a main ingredient in IronMagLabs Bodybuilding Supplements & Prohormones: Ultra Male Rx. *Ultra male Rx* also has pro sexual effects as well as boosting Testosterone. Some Testosterone boosting compounds may increase Estrogen but in rodent studies it was confirmed that the main ingredient in *Ultra Male Rx *actually decreases Estrogen by 35%. *Ultra Male Rx* is a legal way to significantly boost testosterone, control Estrogen and raise libido.

*Sample Cycle*

*Weeks 1-4 *Super DMZ RX 2.0~2 capsules per day
*Weeks 1-8* Advanced Cycle Support~2 capsules per day (organ and lipid support)
*Weeks 5-8* Ultra Male RX~1 capsule per day (Post Cycle Therapy) A SERM may also be used as PCT.

Super-DMZ rx 2.0 is currently available for purchase without a prescription. IronMagLabs Bodybuilding Supplements & Prohormones: Super-DMZ Rx

*Chemical Name(s): Dimethazine*
17beta-hydroxy 2alpha,17alpha-dimethyl 5alpha-androstan 3-one azine






*Chemical Name(s):* *Methylstenbolone*
2,17α-dimethyl-5α-androsta-1-en-17β-ol-3-one, or 2,17a-Dimethyl-17b-hydroxy-5a-androst-1-en-3-one






*Referrences*_

1. Biological activity of dimethazine in the protein-anabolic field. 
2. Protracted action of protein anabolism in gynecological oncology and its effect on hepatic function. 
3. A new steroid with protein anabolic activity: dimethazine. 
4. Biological determination of the secondary hormonal activities of dimethazine. 
5. Antigonadotropic action of a new steroid with anabolizing activity studied in the anterior pituitary gland of the castrated rat 
6. Methylstenbolone Explained
7. Anabolic and androgenic activities of Bulbine natalensis stem in male Wistar rats
8. Effect of aqueous extract of Bulbine natalensis (Baker) stem on the sexual behaviour of male rats._


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 10, 2012)

*Methylstenbolone Explained*


----------



## longworthb (Jul 10, 2012)

Looks like I'll be adding an oral to the end of my cycle


----------



## AugustWest (Jul 10, 2012)

Def wanna give this a try. SOunds promising. But Ill have to wait until 2013 unfortunately. 1.0 tore my liver up something fierce, gotta give it some time.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Jul 12, 2012)

Looking forward to this product! Can't wait to get my hands on it!


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Jul 12, 2012)

Excited to get our hands on this!


----------



## jadean (Jul 12, 2012)

I want in heavy. Ultradrol was awesome.


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 16, 2012)

NOW available!


----------



## SwoleChamp (Aug 8, 2012)

Buy 3 get one free and add code SwoleChamp15 for bigger savings!


----------



## Arnold (Aug 9, 2012)




----------



## Standard Donkey (Aug 9, 2012)

this shit is hitting me like a mack truck


----------



## Wanna_B_Bigger (Aug 9, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> this shit is hitting me like a mack truck



Gains or sides?


----------



## Standard Donkey (Aug 9, 2012)

Wanna_B_Bigger said:


> Gains or sides?



pumps so far


----------



## ctr10 (Aug 9, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> this shit is hitting me like a mack truck


SD how many capsules are you taking per day


----------



## NVRBDR (Aug 9, 2012)

I just ordered 4 bottles of dmz2.0, how do you take them, am and pm?


----------



## Standard Donkey (Aug 9, 2012)

ctr10 said:


> SD how many capsules are you taking per day



2, about 8 hours apart


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 9, 2012)

I have been doing one cap AM and one cap PM every day.

*IronMagLabs 15% Off Coupon Code = heavyiron15*


----------



## longworthb (Aug 9, 2012)

Started mine. Can't wait to hit week 2


----------



## gmta99 (Aug 10, 2012)

This is not one of the ph getting banned is it??


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 10, 2012)

Glad to see this stuff is back.


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 10, 2012)

gmta99 said:


> This is not one of the ph getting banned is it??



Super-Drol is being banned but there is another bill that may ban virtually all designer steroids.


----------



## SwoleChamp (Aug 10, 2012)

gmta99 said:


> This is not one of the ph getting banned is it??



At the moment no...but who knows in the future as there is anthor bill as heavyiron said...not a bad idea to get a lil each month and stock up lol...


----------



## SwoleChamp (Aug 17, 2012)

Stock up guys! This 2.0 is having killer feedback across the boards!


----------



## fsoe (Aug 17, 2012)

I am on day 10 and i will go as far as to say this is the best oral I have ever used -


----------



## Arnold (Aug 17, 2012)

fsoe said:


> I am on day 10 and i will go as far as to say this is the best oral I have ever used -


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 18, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> *Super-DMZ rx** 2.0* is an over the counter legal product that contains 10mg of Methylstenbolone and 10mg of Dimethazine per capsule. *Dimethazine *is two steroid molecules bound together by a nitrogen atom. Upon ingestion, stomach acid separates the two steroid molecules that closely resemble methyldrostanolone (Superdrol). *Methylstenbolone* shares similar characteristics of Superdrol and M1T and would be considered just as strong as either of these more well-known compounds. Therefore Super DMZ 2.0 contains two very strong compounds that will rival almost any designer or traditional steroid on the market today in terms of strength, power and lean body mass gains.
> 
> Dimethazine was a prescribed steroid at one time therefore we have human trials in which this steroid was used. This medication has been around since 1962 when it was presented in the literature. Early on it was sold under the Roxilon brand name. Dimethazine is basically an oral Masterone (drostanolone propionate). Published reports indicate that Dimethazine possesses an androgenic rating of 96 and an anabolic rating of 210. Furthermore it seems to possess little to no estrogenic or progestational activity. One of the reasons I feel this is not identical to Superdrol is because Superdrol has a different androgenic/anabolic rating of 20/400 respectively. However Dimethazine is a strong steroid on its own. The addition of Methylstenbolone makes Super DMZ rx 2.0 an even stronger designer steroid.
> 
> ...



Bump!


----------



## SwoleChamp (Aug 18, 2012)

fsoe said:


> I am on day 10 and i will go as far as to say this is the best oral I have ever used -



 I agree...best ever


----------



## Standard Donkey (Aug 18, 2012)

i thought the directions said take 2 pills 2-3 times a day..



oops


----------



## Showstopper1969 (Aug 18, 2012)

fsoe said:


> I am on day 10 and i will go as far as to say this is the best oral I have ever used -



Do you get the back pumps like the last Super DMZ? The original was the shit! Ran somewhat of a log on it last year...thinking about running a cycle of this, I ran a pct of clomid after finishing the original...would that be needed with 2.0?


----------



## Logman (Aug 18, 2012)

How does this fare on the liver toxicity scale?  Not as bad as Superdrol, not as mild as h-drol but somewhere in the middle, like Ultradrol?


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 18, 2012)

Logman said:


> How does this fare on the liver toxicity scale?  Not as bad as Superdrol, not as mild as h-drol but somewhere in the middle, like Ultradrol?



Methylstenbolone in SDMZ 2.0 is Ultradrol.


----------



## jshel12 (Aug 18, 2012)

Hey heavy just out of curiousity, if *Methylstenbolone is stronger than superdrol why would't you just include it in the original formula.  Just thinking out loud and not trying to be a smartass.
*


----------



## teezhay (Aug 19, 2012)

jshel12 said:


> Hey heavy just out of curiousity, if *Methylstenbolone is stronger than superdrol why would't you just include it in the original formula.  Just thinking out loud and not trying to be a smartass.
> *



I'm just hypothesizing, but my guess is it comes down to marketing. Superdrol has tremendous name recognition from years of popularity among every type of athlete, while methylstenbolone was (and remains) a relative unknown. It's a much _safer _investment (not necessarily more lucrative, but safer) to take a share of a booming market that already exists, rather than sinking all your resources into trying to carve out a new market altogether. This is the same basic reason there are so few original films being produced and distributed by major Hollywood studios. It's always more economically feasible to market something with preexisting popularity, because a certain segment of your audience will already be convinced your product is worth buying.

Just my guess. For all I know, Prince just didn't know about methylstenbolone.


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 19, 2012)

jshel12 said:


> Hey heavy just out of curiousity, if *Methylstenbolone is stronger than superdrol why would't you just include it in the original formula.  Just thinking out loud and not trying to be a smartass.
> *



Superdrol is inexpensive, real Methylstenbolone is more expensive.


----------



## CityHunter (Aug 19, 2012)

Heavy can't find the guys chosen by IML to try it. Do you have this somewhere. It would be Nice to  see the pics before/alter. If you can dig that for us it would be cool


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 19, 2012)

Here are a few SDMZ 2.0 logs;

PHF
http://www.prohormoneforum.com/cycle...ml#post1049383
http://www.prohormoneforum.com/cycle...dmz-2-log.html
http://www.prohormoneforum.com/cycle...-rx-2-0-a.html
http://www.prohormoneforum.com/cycle...-rx-2-0-a.html
http://www.prohormoneforum.com/cycle...ml#post1054958
http://www.prohormoneforum.com/cycle...dmz-2-0-a.html

Anabolic Minds
http://anabolicminds.com/forum/cycle...sponsored.html
http://anabolicminds.com/forum/cycle...er-dmz-rx.html
http://anabolicminds.com/forum/cycle...g-into-pu.html


IronMagazine
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/o...ique-competitor-david-lees-traininng-log.html
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/aas-journals-logs/167772-sdmz-2-0-log-fsoe.html
http://www.ironmaglabs.com/forums/sh...er-DMZ-2-0-Log
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/an...ml#post2898369
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/ir...ml#post2898997


Muscular Development
http://forums.rxmuscle.com/showthrea...00#post1694800
http://forums.musculardevelopment.co...0-Rich2020-Log
http://forums.musculardevelopment.co...er-DMZ-2-0-Log
http://forums.musculardevelopment.co...31#post3144031
http://forums.musculardevelopment.co...GC-DMZ-2-0-LOG
http://forums.musculardevelopment.co...-for-IFBB-NA-s

RX
http://forums.rxmuscle.com/showthrea...00#post1694800
http://forums.rxmuscle.com/showthrea...DMZ-RX-2-0-Log
http://forums.rxmuscle.com/showthrea...DMZ-Rx-2-0-Log!!!
http://forums.rxmuscle.com/showthrea...-a-an-A-Result


----------



## Logman (Aug 19, 2012)

Doesn't Methylstenbolone contain some SD and therefore is Super-DMZ being discontinued (a la Ultradrol)?


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 19, 2012)

Logman said:


> Doesn't Methylstenbolone contain some SD and therefore is Super-DMZ being discontinued (a la Ultradrol)?



Possibly, one thing we are learning is that the more sophisticated the instruments used to analyze the compound the less SD is being detected. In other words it may be that SD is showing up on the analysis because the equipment used to test the Methylsten is not sensitive enough. This would then cause a false positive for SD. Over the next few days IML's will be getting back results from highly sophisticated tests to determine the future of SDMZ 2.0.


----------



## teezhay (Aug 19, 2012)

Logman said:


> Doesn't Methylstenbolone contain some SD and therefore is Super-DMZ being discontinued (a la Ultradrol)?




*Superdrol* (a few different nomenclatures for the same compound): 

_17β-Hydroxy-2α,17α-dimethyl-5α-androstane-3-one
_
*OR
*
_2a,17a-dimethyl-etiocholan-3-one, 17b-ol
_
*OR
*
_2a,17a-dimethyl-etioallocholan-3-one, 17b-ol_


*Methylstenbolone*: 

_2,17α-methyl-5α-androsta-1-en-17β-ol-3-one_


----------



## fsoe (Aug 19, 2012)

Showstopper1969 said:


> Do you get the back pumps like the last Super DMZ? The original was the shit! Ran somewhat of a log on it last year...thinking about running a cycle of this, I ran a pct of clomid after finishing the original...would that be needed with 2.0?



I am getting them, but not that bad - No where near as bad as the old M1T from 7-8 years ago --


----------



## vicious 13 (Aug 19, 2012)

Wait so we could b possibly losing sdmz as well depending on labs results?


----------



## Arnold (Aug 19, 2012)

We will have a definitive answer this week.

Methylsten nomenclature ~ 2,17a-Dimethyl-17b-hydroxy-5a-androst-1-en-3-one


----------



## vicious 13 (Aug 19, 2012)

Well shit if that's the case then I need to stock up keep us posted prince


----------



## Showstopper1969 (Aug 19, 2012)

vicious 13 said:


> Well shit if that's the case then I need to stock up keep us posted prince



^^^^^this


----------



## Logman (Aug 19, 2012)

Yea, would suck.  I've already spent my roid budget for the month and really want to get some SDMZ. Hope it's still around September 1st!


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Aug 19, 2012)

Well if its going to be banned keep us informed. I'll buy more before the ban.


----------



## teezhay (Aug 19, 2012)

vicious 13 said:


> Wait so we could b possibly losing sdmz as well depending on labs results?





vicious 13 said:


> Well shit if that's the case then I need to stock up keep us posted prince





Showstopper1969 said:


> ^^^^^this





TrojanMan60563 said:


> Well if its going to be banned keep us informed. I'll buy more before the ban.




Ha, the old Super-DMZ was flying off the shelves because of this mentality just a couple weeks ago. Now the new Super-DMZ will do the same. Marketing brilliance.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Aug 20, 2012)

teezhay said:


> Ha, the old Super-DMZ was flying off the shelves because of this mentality just a couple weeks ago. Now the new Super-DMZ will do the same. Marketing brilliance.



Well I have yet to use it, but if I like what i see in 4-6 weeks and if my labs come back not too beat up then why not get more before it is gone? From what people have said about their own cycles the stuff seems to be legit, and the price is great.


----------



## XperiencedL1fter (Aug 20, 2012)

Bought 4 bottles and joined this forum since PHF was out


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 20, 2012)

teezhay said:


> Ha, the old Super-DMZ was flying off the shelves because of this mentality just a couple weeks ago. Now the new Super-DMZ will do the same. Marketing brilliance.


The old super DMZ was discontinued months ago.


----------



## Showstopper1969 (Aug 20, 2012)

Just ordered, can't wait to see how it compares to the original!


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Aug 20, 2012)

Awesome man. Look forward to your feedback.


----------



## teezhay (Aug 20, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> The old super DMZ was discontinued months ago.



Just giving you a hard time.

BTW, how water retentive is methylstenbolone compared to anadrol or M1T?


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 20, 2012)

teezhay said:


> Just giving you a hard time.
> 
> BTW, how water retentive is methylstenbolone compared to anadrol or M1T?



Seems pretty dry to me. I'm using it in a cut right now. WAY dryer than Anadrol.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 20, 2012)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> Well if its going to be banned keep us informed. I'll buy more before the ban.



we don't know for sure yet, but that is what we are assuming, *so if u want any GET IT NOW! ~ IronMagLabs Super-DMZ Rx 2.0
*


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Aug 20, 2012)

Prince said:


> we don't know for sure yet, but that is what we are assuming, *so if u want any GET IT NOW! ~ IronMagLabs Super-DMZ Rx 2.0
> *



I alreday have 4 bottles on the way. I'll wait for a possitive answer before I load up on it. I will probably only run orals a couple times a year depending on how the product plays with my labs. If it doesn't play hardball with my liver enzymes or cholesterol then I will run it more frequent.


----------



## Logman (Aug 23, 2012)

Is teh verdict in yet?


----------



## ebfitness (Aug 23, 2012)

I'd take advantage of the lowered cost AND the sale! SDMZ20 for 20% off! Ordered mine Monday and got it yesterday. I'm not waiting to find out if it's gonna be banned, lol!


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 23, 2012)

*IML will not be selling SDMZ 2.0 after Aug. 28th*


It's official guys.

    Thank our government for taking away our freedom as adults to make choices about what we put in our bodies.​


----------



## vicious 13 (Aug 23, 2012)

Assholes!!


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Aug 23, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> *IML will not be selling SDMZ 2.0 after Aug. 28th*
> 
> 
> It's official guys.
> ...



That in itself is not new news.... however...how much of this stuff is left to be had?


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 23, 2012)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> That in itself is not new news.... however...how much of this stuff is left to be had?



It actually is news but I'm not going to get into specifics. 

It will be sold out by the 28th if not sooner.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Aug 23, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> It actually is news but I'm not going to get into specifics.
> 
> It will be sold out by the 28th if not sooner.



I cant recall a time when big brother has not been telling us what is ok and what is not ok to put into our bodies. Maybe the news on PH is newer news, but the man trying to hold everyone's hand is nothing new. I guess it is time to load up!


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 23, 2012)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> I cant recall a time when big brother has not been telling us what is ok and what is not ok to put into our bodies. Maybe the news on PH is newer news, but the man trying to hold everyone's hand is nothing new. I guess it is time to load up!



Yup, I hear you. They always yank the good stuff.


----------



## vicious 13 (Aug 23, 2012)

Glad I got my hands on some I may need to grab a few extra for my boys though


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Aug 23, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Yup, I hear you. They always yank the good stuff.



Pretty much...If they dont see any $ in it for them they dont allow it. Why else can I drink myself to death but I can't smoke one before bed? Its all about dollars!


----------



## vicious 13 (Aug 23, 2012)

I smoke two before bed  med rec


----------



## Adrenolin (Aug 23, 2012)

What!? Nawhh; really!? I liked this stuff; time to stock up!


----------



## SwoleChamp (Aug 23, 2012)

Adrenolin said:


> What!? Nawhh; really!? I liked this stuff; time to stock up!


Yea grab a few before its gone forever ...


vicious 13 said:


> Glad I got my hands on some I may need to grab a few extra for my boys though


Stock up brother!

Use swolechamp15 at checkout!


----------



## MiniMack (Aug 23, 2012)

Just outta curiosity which ingredient in the 2.0 is being banned? I apologize for being to lazy to google it myself..


----------



## Logman (Aug 23, 2012)

The methylsten has  tiny bit of superdrol in it.


----------



## Adrenolin (Aug 23, 2012)

MiniMack said:


> Just outta curiosity which ingredient in the 2.0 is being banned? I apologize for being to lazy to google it myself..



I believe it is the dymethazine, but don't quote me on that.

Here is the list of proposed substances to be banned.



			
				Adrenolin said:
			
		

> 5α-Androstan-3,6,17-trione;Androst-4-ene-3,6,17-trione;
> Androsta-1,4,6-triene-3,17-dione;
> 6-bromo-androstan-3,17-dione;
> 6-bromo-androsta-1,4-diene-3,17-dione;
> ...



Now that's what was proposed, I'm not completely sure what was actually passed in the ban.


----------



## Logman (Aug 23, 2012)

I believe the MethylSyten (2,17α-dimethyl-5α-androsta-1-en-17β-ol-3-one) contains one of these banned substances:

2α,17α-dimethyl-17β-hydroxy-5α-androstan-3-one;
2α,17α-dimethyl-17β-hydroxy-5β-androstan-3-one;


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 24, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> *IML will not be selling SDMZ 2.0 after Aug. 28th*
> 
> It's official guys.
> 
> Thank our government for taking away our freedom as adults to make choices about what we put in our bodies.​



Only 4 days left to pick up SDMZ 2.0 guys.


----------



## ebfitness (Aug 24, 2012)

Stock up fast! Use ebfitness15 for your discount; also, if you buy 3, you get 1 free and free delivery with ebfitness15. Don't forget to pick up some support supps!


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Aug 24, 2012)

I'm thinking 8 more bottles will be in the works later tonight or tomorrow. That plus what I already have should keep me busy for a few years if I want to cycle on and off non stop.


----------



## NVRBDR (Aug 24, 2012)

I bought 16 bottles SDMZ after I tried it 5 days and saw dry, vascular improvements almost immediately.  I added SDMZ to a cruise dose of test 5 weeks in the cruise. This week I bumped the test up to 400mgs cyp/ 300mgs prop a week. I am getting phenomenal pumps, muscle exhaustion is much harder to achieve, my WO's are more intense, I am having fun!!

I tried ME 2 days, it's too wet for me. I gave 2 bottles of the 4 I bought to a friend, he loves it and wants more. my 2 cents on both banned IML products.

overalll, these products easily achieve the claims made by IML, Heavy and the reps who made the posts we are reading lately, buy up!


----------



## Arnold (Aug 24, 2012)

Jimmyusa said:


> I bought 16 bottles SDMZ after I tried it 5 days and saw dry, vascular improvements almost immediately.  I added SDMZ to a cruise dose of test 5 weeks in the cruise. This week I bumped the test up to 400mgs cyp/ 300mgs prop a week. I am getting phenomenal pumps, muscle exhaustion is much harder to achieve, my WO's are more intense, I am having fun!!
> 
> I tried ME 2 days, it's too wet for me. I gave 2 bottles of the 4 I bought to a friend, he loves it and wants more. my 2 cents on both banned IML products.
> 
> overalll, these products easily achieve the claims made by IML, Heavy and the reps who made the posts we are reading lately, buy up!


----------



## CityHunter (Aug 24, 2012)

Is it necessary to use Taurine with It to avoid back pumps?????


----------



## wheybolic63 (Aug 24, 2012)

yes. it can't hurt and can only help. some people say creatine helps too but most people save creatine for post cycle


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 25, 2012)

3 days left and SDMZ 2.0 will be pulled from the market. User feedback has been fantastic so don't let this opportunity slip by.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 25, 2012)

CityHunter said:


> Is it necessary to use Taurine with It to avoid back pumps?????



if u experience them yes.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Aug 25, 2012)

Product : Quantity : Price
Super-DMZ Rx 2.0 - 4 Bottles : 1 : 119.97
Super-DMZ Rx 2.0 - 4 Bottles : 1 : 119.97
Super-DMZ Rx 2.0 - 4 Bottles : 1 : 119.97
Super-DMZ Rx 2.0 - 4 Bottles : 1 : 119.97

Discount : -71.98
Subtotal : 407.90
TOTAL    : 407.90

Thanks! Glad I could stock up before its all gone and or discontinued.


----------



## ebfitness (Aug 26, 2012)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> Product : Quantity : Price
> Super-DMZ Rx 2.0 - 4 Bottles : 1 : 119.97
> Super-DMZ Rx 2.0 - 4 Bottles : 1 : 119.97
> Super-DMZ Rx 2.0 - 4 Bottles : 1 : 119.97
> ...


Awesome! Hurry up, everyone; only a couple days left! ebfitness15 for your discount!


----------



## cactus-pits (Aug 26, 2012)

ok ok...I just ordered a few bottles..I'm gonna wait till winter and get some cycle support and a plan and then give it a good run..the best thing I've ever used is the original HotStuff (I've never pinned nothin)


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Aug 26, 2012)

I have not used any of the modern  PH/PS. I still have a bottle of Methyl-D unused...lol....I didn't care for it. I am going to compare this DMZ to my best PH experience which is Nutrex 1-TU. That shit was amazing for me. Very solid gains in size and strength without any real sides. Didn't even raise my blood pressure. I was very bummed when that left the market.


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 26, 2012)

2 days left guys


----------



## vicious 13 (Aug 26, 2012)

Is there still a a good amount in going to order tomorrow


----------



## SwoleChamp (Aug 27, 2012)

Today and tomorrow are your last chance to pick up SDMZ 2.0 from IML.

Stock up while you can.

Swolechamp15 at checkout for discount.


www.ironmaglabs.com


----------



## SwoleChamp (Aug 27, 2012)

vicious 13 said:


> Is there still a a good amount in going to order tomorrow



There still some left


----------



## NVRBDR (Aug 27, 2012)

Prince said:


>




I spoke to a couple of friends, told them about SDMZ, they all wanted one bottle each. So, I bought 16 more, I know they'll want more than one after they try it. I'm not selling them any of mine! All total that's 33 SDMZ 2.0 and 8 Methadrol extreme!

Can a brother get a couple of t-shirts (wife and me) for spending a grand??  we'll both wear them _proudly!


PS. what's the shelf life? lol_


----------



## vicious 13 (Aug 27, 2012)

^^give this man some shirts (shirts are awesome by the way I wear mine everywhere really hugs the arms)


----------



## vicious 13 (Aug 27, 2012)

I think my bottles say 2015 if I recall


----------



## Arnold (Aug 27, 2012)

SDMZ 2.0 is very "fresh" since we have to have Methylsten made from scratch, as long as the bottles remain sealed and stored in a dark, cool place they should be good for 5 years from now.


----------



## NVRBDR (Aug 27, 2012)

Prince said:


> SDMZ 2.0 is very "fresh" since we have to have Methylsten made from scratch, as long as the bottles remain sealed and stored in a dark, cool place they should be good for 5 years from now.



lol, is that a yes or a no? lol

41 bottles...


----------



## ebfitness (Aug 27, 2012)

Prince said:


> SDMZ 2.0 is very "fresh" since we have to have Methylsten made from scratch, as long as the bottles remain sealed and stored in a dark, cool place they should be good for 5 years from now.


Yeah, I've always heard supps/meds are good YEARS after exp date, as long as they're stored correctly. So, stock up, everyone; only one more day left before 2.0 is gone forever! Use ebfitness15, buy 3, get 1 free, and free shipping!


----------



## CityHunter (Aug 27, 2012)

Ordered 4 bottles and one full is waiting at home. Too bad that on orbit nutrition the IML deal buy 3 get 1free doesn't work


----------



## ebfitness (Aug 28, 2012)

Last day, everyone! Last chance to stock up!


----------



## Dannie (Aug 28, 2012)

Just ordered 5 bottles (from orbit as IML do not send overseas), should last a while.


----------

